# Link for some "unconventional" wine recipes



## arcticsid (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is a site that offers some "interesting" wine recipes.

http://www.honeycreek.us/recipe.php

How about wine made with oak or walnut leaves?

Worth taking a quick peak at. Spotted quite a few in their list we haven't had brought up in here. 



Troy


----------



## Julie (Jan 30, 2010)

Spinach wine??????????? I'm not sure about that but the turnip wine might be interesting. I have a couple bags of turnips in the freezer. 

Julie


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 30, 2010)

Not only will you have to defrost them first Julie, but it wont ferment at cool temps, you'll need to turnip the heat.


----------



## deboard (Jan 30, 2010)

I had a bumper crop of marigolds last year, I didn't save any though. I can't say that it sounds like it would be good! You never know though.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 30, 2010)

No reason Marigold petals wouldn't work, you'd need to pluck all of them off but if thats what it takes. Was marigolds in that list? If not I'd do a bit more research, some things might be poisonous. I am going to try wine with Fireweed petals this summer.


----------



## deboard (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, there is a recipe for marigold wine on the list, you use the flowers only. Kinda like dandelion I guess. But marigold has such a strong scent I can't imagine how it would taste.


----------



## Julie (Jan 30, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Not only will you have to defrost them first Julie, but it wont ferment at cool temps, you'll need to turnip the heat.



              

Julie


----------



## deboard (Jan 30, 2010)

I planted marigolds around my vegetable garden to ward off animals, seems to have worked wonderfully, but the marigolds grew twice as well as the vegetables!


----------



## DesertDance (Jan 30, 2010)

*License to Experiment!*



arcticsid said:


> Here is a site that offers some "interesting" wine recipes.
> 
> http://www.honeycreek.us/recipe.php
> 
> ...



I loved that site! Simple recipes. No fuss! Makes you think you can ferment just about anything! I'd like to try an onion, roasted garlic, roasted tomato wine mainly for cooking. And if it turns to vinegar, so much the bettah!!

Suzi


----------

